
Ask HN: How to get better at naming things? - byebyetech
Naming is considered one of the hardest part of programming. In one survey, programmers mentioned naming as the most time consuming part of their work. Yet I don&#x27;t see any resources on getting better at naming things in software.<p>Are there any books and resources that can help you get better at naming?
======
savethefuture
Not being able to name something could also mean there is a lack of
understanding the problem at hand.

Lately I've found myself naming things very poorly on purpose just to continue
past the name struggle. I then go back and rename once there is a better
picture of the structure. Use context/scope/namepacing to your advantage.

